#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-12-27
 * mneptok thunders past
<n0wje> hope everyone had a good Christmas Holiday!
#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-12-31
<n0wje> good morning all
<n0wje> Happy New Year!
<protonchris> n0wje: Happy new year to you.
<mneptok> Chappy New Jeer!
<n0wje> Well I tried to install Ubuntu on my New Dell Inspiron M5030 and because of acpi it failed. I even turned it off and Ubuntu did't detect my wifi .
<n0wje> I had to resort to Fedora 14 64 bit
<n0wje> the install went very well I might add. The only thing that scares me it the ATI driver. Sould I attempt!!!!
<n0wje> sorry can't type today,
<protonchris> I don't have any experience with ATI drivers.  I usually stick with nvidia.
<n0wje> Well the Dell has a ATI and what do you say to the Wife, Take it back. Nooooo!
<n0wje> I like to live!
<protonchris> Hehe
<n0wje> Well How has the irc meetings on Tuesday's going?
<protonchris> We are only meeting once a month and the turnout has been very low.
<n0wje> Oh I work at night so I can't attend.
<n0wje> Man Fedora 14 is fast on this laptop.
<mneptok> n0wje: are you dual-booting it?
<n0wje> nope wipe window 7 and did clean install.
<n0wje> got to refill coffee cup brb.
<mneptok> why pay Microsoft's Windows tax if you never plan to use it? you're just feeding the competition. :/
<n0wje> My wife wife bought me this laptop for Christmas and I did't know.
<mneptok> ah.
<n0wje> She is not savy to things of the computer.
<mneptok> System76 or Zareason would gladly help you spend the money Dell refunds you.
<n0wje> But she is learning. yeah but it's done and it works,
<mneptok> be aware, if *anything* goes wrong with that computer Dell is going to refuse to service it until the software that shipped on it is restored.
<n0wje> yes I know.
<mneptok> good luck. glad you got it working.
<n0wje> I made backup copies of HD and if something does go wrong I can reinstall Windows 7.
<n0wje> It's cold today. have the wood stove going.
<mneptok> it was chilly this morning, but warming now. but we're still in Montreal mode, where "cold" is defined differently.
<mneptok> those single digits are most familiar, and even more unwelcome.
<nick125> It's 60F here.
<woowoo> nick125: are you back at school?
<nick125> Head back the 2nd.
<woowoo> so where are you now that it is 60F?
<nick125> Edwardsville, IL near St. Louis.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-12-28
<ColonelPanik> Damn cold in Grants, Gnu Mexico
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-12-30
<ColonelPanik> Adventures in moving!
